# Can range balls damage club face?



## Mattie (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi All

hit 100 or so balls with my new i20 clubs and they already have small scratches on the face of a few
of the club faces.

Some of the balls I hit were pretty old, are these doing damage to my lovely new clubs?

Mattie


----------



## granters (Apr 13, 2012)

They will be more noticably scratched if they're new, but a range ball (or any dirty ball) can damage the club face as i found out. I hit a gritty ball from the bunker last week and my Cleveland wedge has a gouge out of it. think i might even need to replace it


----------



## Basher (Apr 13, 2012)

Sickener when that happens, especially with new shinys! ne:

Clean the face all you like but you just can't help it if your ball is dirty.
Gutted when I did a few of mine first time out on the course with them. Mine were minor scratches though. I'd be suicidal if I took big lumps out of them!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2012)

Although I don't own them I've heard that the new i20's scuff up a bit more than usual.
Somebody on Golf Magic was complaining about it.
Wouldn't worry if I were you. It adds character.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Although I don't own them I've heard that the new i20's scuff up a bit more than usual.
Somebody on Golf Magic was complaining about it.
Wouldn't worry if I were you. It adds character.
		
Click to expand...

Only if the scuff is on the sweetspot.  

Otherwise it looks like the club's are owned by a right chopper.... :clap:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 13, 2012)

granters said:



			They will be more noticably scratched if they're new, but a range ball (or any dirty ball) can damage the club face as i found out. I hit a gritty ball from the bunker last week and my Cleveland wedge has a gouge out of it. think i might even need to replace it
		
Click to expand...

Why would you need to replace it? I'm sure it performs just fine.


----------



## granters (Apr 13, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Why would you need to replace it? I'm sure it performs just fine.
		
Click to expand...

Its a proper great gouge, an eyesore more than anything. Still works fine, but is distracting. Imagine a big scrape along the top of your driver...


----------



## AMcC (Apr 13, 2012)

granters said:



			They will be more noticably scratched if they're new, but a range ball (or any dirty ball) can damage the club face as i found out. I hit a gritty ball from the bunker last week and my Cleveland wedge has a gouge out of it. think i might even need to replace it
		
Click to expand...

Actually big slice and I just commented earlier this week that there seems to be quite a lot of small stones in the bunkers.  May be due to the finer sand being blown out, you may have noticed it is sometimes windy down there.


----------



## granters (Apr 13, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Actually big slice and I just commented earlier this week that there seems to be quite a lot of small stones in the bunkers.  May be due to the finer sand being blown out, you may have noticed it is sometimes windy down there.


Click to expand...

Never seen so many stones in the bunkers, I just lift my ball most of the time if its a bounce match.its as though they just grab it straight off the beach.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 13, 2012)

quick solution, dont go in the bunkers:whoo:


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 13, 2012)

Horrible marking up the faces and soles on new irons but it just cant be avoided either on course or at a range,likes been said thou it does add to the charactor and best to treat it as that or youll drive yourself mad!!


----------



## granters (Apr 13, 2012)

bigslice said:



			quick solution, dont go in the bunkers:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather be in the sand than fighting wild animals in the bundai slicer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2012)

I've found that most range balls do leave marks as they tend to be rocks compared to the normal balls I use. Add in the fact that you tend to normally hit a good number of shots per club so there is repetiton to add as well. Shame when it happens on new clubs but its inevitable. Is it worse with forged?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 14, 2012)

I try to get a matching demo club (Â£5-Â£10 from pro shop or e-bay) for bashing balls on the range.

It is worst when it's muddy as the balls are always dirty. On a bad day I wipe them over with my golf towel before hitting.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 14, 2012)

With all the above advice should I really be bashing 200+ range balls a week with my mizzy 57s, being hand crafted by blind nuns and all that.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 14, 2012)

granters said:



			I'd rather be in the sand than fighting wild animals in the bundai slicer 

Click to expand...

lol, im just trying different angles of attack to the green, should be a good day today


----------



## Lump (Apr 14, 2012)

I know its nice having shiny gear, but the whole point of golf clubs is to be used?


----------



## Mattie (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes that is true they are to be used. Guess I should stick to the good range a few more miles away, they have decent balls.

Maybe I shouldnt hit them so hard


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 14, 2012)

My MP53's are showing face marks, I use my PW a lot on the practice ground and think its a combination  of the forged face, range balls and the sandy/gritty undersoil on the practice area. 

They were shiny last year.
:mmm:
Still, the more worn they look the nearer I am to convincing myself that I need more new clubs :cheers:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 14, 2012)

No matter how well you look after them, sooner or later you'll hit a stone you hadn't seen.

This morning - 8 iron out of the rough and got a tinny sound when I hit the ball. There's now a chip about 3-4mm diameter on the leading edge of my club.


----------



## Moff (Apr 15, 2012)

granters said:



			Its a proper great gouge, an eyesore more than anything. Still works fine, but is distracting. Imagine a big scrape along the top of your driver...
		
Click to expand...

Another mishit Gman?


----------



## Mattie (Jul 7, 2020)

Just searched for this after 8 years and it came back up with my original post... LOL


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2020)

I got a new G410 recently and hit a range ball at the weekend and there is a small mark on the face (fairly central fortunately) so I am still certain range balls can leave marks especially if you hit a lot of range balls with the same club


----------



## rulefan (Jul 7, 2020)

How many balls do you hit with same club when practising as opposed to a normal round?


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 7, 2020)

I wonder how 8 years later the OPs I20s look


----------



## IanMcC (Jul 7, 2020)

No one has answered the original question. The answer is no.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

rulefan said:



			How many balls do you hit with same club when practising as opposed to a normal round?
		
Click to expand...

I will probably hit batches of 10 per club at a range. May not hit 10 shots per round with most clubs (bar perhaps a driver/wedges)


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 8, 2020)

Lump said:



			I know its nice having shiny gear, but the whole point of golf clubs is to be used?
		
Click to expand...

It's like my running shoes.  They need to be either brand new shiny and immaculate, or well worn and showing the signs of many years of use!

(Typed whilst cleaning my clubs and grips!)


----------

